# Olympus Stylus 1 files won't open in Photoshop CS5



## azoth7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, all-- I use Photoshop for only one purpose. I edit LR5 files there whenever I need the clone bush which does not seem to have a good counterpart in LR. Am I wrong about that?

The problem is this. I have a new Oly Stylus 1 camera. When I try to "edit in CS5," the files won't open. I assumed that the camera raw plug in I had needed updating, but the last one that can run in CS5 does not seem to support the Stylus 1.

I hope someone can give me some help here.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 13, 2014)

You should be getting the "ACR mis-match" dialog when you use "Edit in..." on a raw file when going from LR5 to CS5. If you don't see that, on the General Tab of the Preferences menu click on "Reset all warning dialogs", then try the "Edit In..." again. You should now get that dialog, and if you click on "Render using Lightroom" you should then get the rendered Tiff/PSD opening in PS.

For more information, see this post.


----------



## azoth7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Worked perfectly. Thanks so much for sharing your expertise, Jim.

Be well,
Robert


----------

